

Mozilla's former president Li Gong poach 30+ people from his former office - irvinfly
http://technews.co/2015/06/13/china-poaches-top-talent-from-mozilla-taiwan-for-iot-projects/
According to this latest news, Mozilla&#x27;s former president Li Gong is poaching his former executive Mozilla branch for more then 30 managers &amp; engineers for his new startup &#x27;Gong Fishing&#x27;, which is in direct compete with Mozilla on Firefox OS field.
======
irvinfly
According to this news, Mozilla's former president Li Gong is poaching his
former executive Mozilla branch for more then 30 managers & engineers for his
new startup 'Gong Fishing', which is in direct compete with Mozilla on Firefox
OS field.

~~~
JadeNB
I wondered at the monumental self-centredness of calling the start-up "Gong
Fishing", but it appears to be just a typo for "Gone Fishing".

~~~
irvinfly
Yeah that's my typo, and it's still an nickname according to last week's CNET
[http://www.cnet.com/news/firefox-os-in-flux-as-mozilla-
loses...](http://www.cnet.com/news/firefox-os-in-flux-as-mozilla-loses-
technology-chief-to-startup/)

------
JadeNB
Where does the title of the post come from? I guess 'poach' is meant to be
'poaches', but the title of the linked article seems to be "China Poaches Top
Talent from Mozilla Taiwan for IoT Projects", which is at least as
informative, and subtly different. (Also, the linked article refers to the
relevant poacher as Gong Li, not Li Gong; but I know that converting name
order from Chinese meaningfully to English is a tricky business.)

~~~
rurban
Well, Gong Li would be the famous actress.

